# Step 1. Surrey Meet Location



## rossi_mac (Feb 8, 2010)

The deal seems to be select a location that is fair to all so a poll seems the fairest way! 

I'll see what the results bring, and then put up a poll for a date, then someone can organise it!

I've drunk in all of these places but once location decided will openly welcome suggestions


----------



## aymes (Feb 8, 2010)

Ooh, I have friends in Surbiton, depending on what location's decided I might be able to make it!


----------



## am64 (Feb 8, 2010)

any really ....


----------



## Viki (Feb 8, 2010)

Think all of those are fairly accessible for me!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 8, 2010)

am64 said:


> any really ....



Just remember to set your alarm this time!

Ive voted Croydon. Lazy me, thats just a bus ride out of the ghetto. I can do 'proper' Surrey too though. Look forward to it!


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any really as long as it has a convenient railway station and pub. I voted for Croydon as FCC stop at East Croydon; hope of both Nestle and Captain Sensible (ex the Damned). Happy Talk!!!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, depends on where I'm living at the time, probably epsom or guildford if it's in the next couple of months, Both seem easy from the m25


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2010)

Which is the most accessible by train? From Southampton/South coast


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd like it to be woking or guildford as I know I can get there lol.


----------



## Carynb (Feb 9, 2010)

Can parents come too? Not my parents, I mean me as a parent!!
Would love to meet you guys.
C


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2010)

Carynb said:


> Can parents coome too? Not my parents, I mean me as a parent!!
> Would love to meet you guys.
> C



Its open to all x


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 9, 2010)

All venues look doable for me. Depends on date that's all. On another subject, do i have to log-in twice, once to access the messages and again to post etc,...  Am i being a bit thick? Computers are still a bit of a novelty for me!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes as Steff says open to all, I didn't expect Croydon to be a front runner! And along with Kingston wan't sure if I should include as they both aren't officially in Surrey (according to Surrey County Council website!) It's good lots of you seem to think most are do-able, I was thinking Kingston or Guildford are probably easiest for all transport wise? Lets see what the poll says a week on Sunday.

Rossi


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 10, 2010)

Guildford/Woking are both good transport wise, prob Guildford more so than Woking I would have thought. I'm suprised by the front runners too.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Guildford/Woking are both good transport wise, prob Guildford more so than Woking I would have thought. I'm suprised by the front runners too.



Shows how much I know about Southern geography! Guildford is less than an hour away by train from Southampton and about ?23. So I might be able to come depending on when it is


----------



## squidge63 (Feb 10, 2010)

Epsom would be my 1st choice, only because I live there lol but voted for Kingston..


----------



## RachelT (Feb 10, 2010)

Guildford or woking would be fab! I think i know Guildford better though. Can also do Redhill or Kingston (i think).


----------



## HelenP (Feb 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Yes as Steff says open to all, I didn't expect *Croydon *to be a front runner! And along with *Kingston* wan't sure if I should include as *they both aren't officially in Surrey (according to Surrey County Council website!*)
> 
> Rossi



Lol, that made me laugh!!  COURSE they're IN Surrey - maybe not in the HEART of Surrey, but yep, definitely in Surrey.  However, for administrative purposes, I believe they come under what used to be known as (is it still??) The Greater London Council, which is probably why they're not on the SCC list !!

Kingston, Epsom or East Croydon would be easiest for me, but I didn't put a vote in as I more than likely won't be attending, and if I do, I can probably make it to most places.........

xx


----------



## katie (Feb 10, 2010)

I call kingston & croydon... LONDON.

When I'm back in the coutry, Guildford would be best for me.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 10, 2010)

In my head (don't go there!) Kingston, Croydon, Morden all that lot are Surrey, I wanted to make sure and pick a handfull of the major towns in Surrey and then got baffled by administrative boundaries! 

Hey ho!


----------



## katie (Feb 10, 2010)

I should point out i know nothing about london, I just always think of those places as being in london   I suck at geography.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 11, 2010)

Katie, it's more to do with where you're from, and when you were put on this planet, like for me North London is foreign, moon like even! Surrey used to go right up to London Bridge (I think), but then London ate some spinach and power drinks and grew and grew and grew!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 11, 2010)

I voted for Croydon cos I'm to lazy to travel.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 13, 2010)

any one? poll ending week tomorrow.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 15, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Guildford or woking would be fab! I think i know Guildford better though. Can also do Redhill or Kingston (i think).



I know Guildford best too x


----------



## Munjeeta (Feb 15, 2010)

Woohoo! A Surrey meet  Any would be ok for me, but Woking or Guildford best. I would LOVE to come along seeing as I managed to miss the London one!


----------



## Corrine (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't added my vote because all of them are good for me....although if I had to have a preference would be Kingston or Guildford?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

Corrine, and all,

I'm the same, I was thinking if there's no change Guildford could win because of the 3 votes for Woking? Or thinking or re-runing it for 1 week between Guildford and Kingston.

Any thoughts??

Rossi.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Corrine, and all,
> 
> I'm the same, I was thinking if there's no change Guildford could win because of the 3 votes for Woking? Or thinking or re-runing it for 1 week between Guildford and Kingston.
> 
> ...



I think that since Woking is so close to Guildford they are practically votes for the same place. (And not just because I voted for Guildford!)


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with Northener =)


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rossi,

Maybe we need a re-run using someting like the Single Transferable Vote (STV) system. What do you think?

Regards,

Falcon


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

There's a thought Michael, but I wreckon we'll be alright with this one poll, it's almost decided


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, I agree with you all , Kingston is best!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 18, 2010)

Right weekend nearing and poll ending if there's anyone who hasn't voted then please do would be easier if you chose between Kingston and Guildford.

Cheers 

Rossi


----------



## PhilT (Feb 19, 2010)

Any idea when we might have the Meet?

When is the best time for everyone?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Make some suggestions, I'll have a look over the weekend, and once the location is decided I could, or someone start a date poll? Personally I would suggest some time at least 4 weeks in advance, as the poll would need a week to run the fine tune the meet itself. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Is they any idea if it will be before the circle D meet in April?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure Steff I'll have a look at dates once locality agreed then put some dates up.


----------

